# Blow up Jack



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Many years ago I purchased a blow up jack. All it was, was an 18 inch cube canvas bag, which you inflated using the car exhaust.

I have just had first puncture and had to change tyre on a very muddy verge, the bag would have made life so much easier.

Trawled through various sites with no luck
Anyone got any ideas if you can still get them?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

http://www.houseofhastings.com/generators_2.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Cheers Mike, exactly what I was on about.

Nine minutes to get a reply, what service !!!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Halfords do one that has it's own compressor - approx Â£45 IIRC Lift capacity of 2 tonnes.

For some reason I don't like the idea of having a deflated bag in the car which could still contain exhaust fumes :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> For some reason I don't like the idea of having a deflated bag in the car which could still contain exhaust fumes


why - a small amount like that is hardly going to kill you ???


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

> why - a small amount like that is hardly going to kill you Â ???


Unless it explodes while you are under the car 

   !!!!

....or not..... doh !


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah - probably not... still not convinced it's a good idea though :-/


----------

